# Disco wings!



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2016)

Had a hankering for some wings! 

Went to the store and picked up a flat of whole wings. Decided to trim the tips. I'll save them for stock. 

Using the recipe I posted for Korean hot wings a while back. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/250344/korean-style-hot-wings

Dusted at lunchtime and into the RTIC to air dry until I get home after work. More later!





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tropics (Oct 7, 2016)

Case I thought you were retired LOL I'm in

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2016)

Can't forget the sauce!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2016)

tropics said:


> Case I thought you were retired LOL I'm in
> 
> 
> Richie



Man I wish! Few more years until I'm out of the work force! Too many houses need to be designed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm watching closely


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I'm watching closely



Rotisserie, cream can, discada

I'm racking up a heck of a list of toys for you to buy the last two days!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 7, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Rotisserie, cream can, discada
> 
> I'm racking up a heck of a list of toys for you to buy the last two days!



Screw it, the wife wants to move to Hillsboro anyway, I'll just come borrow your stuff!  :ROTF


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Screw it, the wife wants to move to Hillsboro anyway, I'll just come borrow your stuff!  :ROTF



Hillsboro is the wrong side of the mountains! You all need to stop on the Eastside of the Cascades!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 7, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Hillsboro is the wrong side of the mountains! You all need to stop on the Eastside of the Cascades!



Now I have another excuse to stay here!   Too far from your stuff and the gatherings!  :biggrin:

Seriously though, her boss wants her to move, y'all just get too cold for me...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Now I have another excuse to stay here!   Too far from your stuff and the gatherings!  :biggrin:
> 
> Seriously though, her boss wants her to move, y'all just get too cold for me...



The cold isn't terrible on that side of the hill. But you'd be wondering when the rain was going to quit. It only rains there for 9 months of the year. Oh wait I forgot it's a wet gloomy cold on that side! 

We have the dry sunny cold on our side of the hills!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2016)

Yeah that's goodness! 

Not going to tap into these until tomorrow. So ya alls going to have to wait for the grand finale! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 7, 2016)

Wow.  They pretty.


----------



## b-one (Oct 7, 2016)

I would have to make them tomorrow to eat tomorrow!:biggrin:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2016)

I ate four, the boys each ate two. Hmm not sure they will make it!


----------



## paprika pal (Oct 7, 2016)

Those look really good. I also love the fryer. I am building a wok type fryer from a disk as well.


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 7, 2016)

Dang it man, those look amazing!


----------



## tropics (Oct 8, 2016)

nice job on the wings for sure

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey Case, your wings look fantastic!!

Point!

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 8, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Wow.  They pretty.






b-one said:


> I would have to make them tomorrow to eat tomorrow!:biggrin:






Paprika Pal said:


> Those look really good. I also love the fryer. I am building a wok type fryer from a disk as well.






redheelerdog said:


> Dang it man, those look amazing!






tropics said:


> nice job on the wings for sure
> Richie
> 
> Thumbs Up






SmokinAl said:


> Hey Case, your wings look fantastic!!
> 
> Point!
> 
> Al



Thank you!!! Those wings flew off the plate! If I'd known the boys were going to eat them I'd have made a double batch!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 8, 2016)

Man, those looks amazing!   I hate that I missed seeing this last night, but I was prepping for a fish fry.  

Great wings!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 8, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Man, those looks amazing!   I hate that I missed seeing this last night, but I was prepping for a fish fry.
> 
> Great wings!



Thanks CB!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 8, 2016)

Wow, awesome cook Case !  I could eat a plate of them for sure !    Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 8, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow, awesome cook Case !  I could eat a plate of them for sure !    Thumbs Up



Thanks Justin! I could've too, but my boys beat me to them!


----------



## mike w (Oct 8, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 8, 2016)

Perfection Case!  Best wings yet! b

Point


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 8, 2016)

Case,

What kind of oil do you use?

When finished cooking how do you get the oil out of the discada?

Do you filter and store the used oil for a period of time?

Thanks


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 8, 2016)

What do you mean, tomorrow?!? I'd have been pulling them apart as soon as they were "finger cool" LOL!
Beautiful wings!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 8, 2016)

Mike W said:


> Nice!



Thanks MW!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 8, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> Perfection Case!  Best wings yet! b
> Point



Thank you BD! 

Super good!


----------



## dannylang (Oct 9, 2016)

dirtsailor those are some great lookin wings

dannylang


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 9, 2016)

dannylang said:


> dirtsailor those are some great lookin wings
> dannylang:points:



Thanks DL! 

They were tasty!


----------



## litterbug (Oct 9, 2016)

redheelerdog said:


> Case,
> 
> What kind of oil do you use?
> 
> ...




Yes.... Inquiring minds want to know.
Thanks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 10, 2016)

Litterbug said:


> Yes.... Inquiring minds want to know.
> Thanks


Hey guys sorry for the late reply. I replied from my phone but for some reason it didn't post.

Anyways for this particular cook I used peanut oil. It is typically my oil of choice. I normally do not save the oil. I suppose that I could but I prefer to use fresh oil. Especially after cooking onion rings or fish.

When I am done and the oil has cooled off enough I pick up the disc and dump it into a bucket. Then I funnel pour that back into the original container to put out with the recycling, When I am camping and using the disc I usually dump the oil into the fire pit.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 10, 2016)

SmokeyMose said:


> What do you mean, tomorrow?!? I'd have been pulling them apart as soon as they were "finger cool" LOL!
> Beautiful wings!


Trust me these usually are eaten right out of the oil. That is when they are the best. Dip into the sweet heat dipping sauce, so good!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 10, 2016)

DS2003, they look TASTY!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 10, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> DS2003, they look TASTY!



Thank you CM! They were great!


----------

